# first LGD



## willows (Dec 18, 2017)

Ive got a few questions for anyone who has a LGD. We live on 5 acres with some goats and chickens and have recently paid a deposit for a Maremma puppy. We will pick him up in May(16 weeks old) from the breeder where he is learning from his parents. They have goats as well, but not chickens. Any advice on how I introduce him to the flock that free ranges with the goats?


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

The same as with goats.

Watch the pup, if he wants to chase, play or go near them ect, discipline as needed. Always supervise and correct.


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

Watch him really closely around the chickens. If he starts chasing them, reprimand him sharply and lock him in a crate for a few hours.


----------

